# Adopt/rescuse in Minnesota



## dubbs99 (Jul 27, 2011)

I live in Minnesota and am looking to adopt one or more tortoise. Please contact me if you can help out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi dubbs99:

Please take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Laura (Jul 27, 2011)

google rescues in your area...


----------

